# Water in fuel messege after two drains.



## BlueTopaz (Aug 25, 2012)

Run that tank out as low as you can and then fill up with fresh fuel at a station that has a high turn over so the fuel is fresh and go from there. Draining the filter is a good thing.


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

BlueTopaz said:


> Run that tank out as low as you can and then fill up with fresh fuel at a station that has a high turn over so the fuel is fresh and go from there. Draining the filter is a good thing.


What BlueTopaz said:th_coolio:


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

I make an effort to only buy from a couple stations about 90% of the time and I haven't changed filter or ever drained water from system in almost 39k miles.


----------



## Myfirstdeal (Apr 6, 2015)

I will do what is recommended above and get back to you all. Although it will be a pain with 600 mile range 

Blue topaz, are you sayin to drain the filter for 3rd time?

Another informational question for my curiosity, where is the water sensor located and how does it detect water?


----------



## CruzeDan (May 17, 2015)

If it is saying there is water in there I would drain it, its better than it ending up going though your injectors. There is a sensor that is located on the other side of that drain plug.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

I have only bought Premium Diesel since I have owned the car, and thankfully have not had any issues with water yet. I am really curious to see what the water content is like and the condition of the fuel filter when the next change comes.


----------



## Myfirstdeal (Apr 6, 2015)

Update, success!

So sometime in mid august I got to drain my filter again. This time at least a 1.5 liters. Since than I have gone through 3-5 tanks the message did not come back. I would guess the root cause of the problem is that draining .5 liter from the filter on the initial try was not sufficient. 

Thank you all for helping.


----------

